# Fatal trap 12



## cgigeek (May 17, 2011)

This doesn't make sense to me. Maybe you can shed some light on this. I have a FreeBSD 8.2 AMD64. When I power down the server, all is ok, however when I reboot via shell I get:

```
Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode
```

What is the difference between a power down and a soft reboot?


----------

